# Black Metal Flake?



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I need some black metal flake for the top on my car... who has good/the best metal flake? Where should I buy it? How much will I need to completely flake out the top. I want a lot of sparkle to it. What size flake looks best?

Is the HOK smoke flake the same as black, or is it grey?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

old school flake makes black


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

How much would I need for a roof on a 72 Caprice? What size looks best?


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

what color base are you using?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

lil daddy roth flake in black

4oz jar $12

its my homies line of flake...i can hook you up! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Pics of cars with black flake!!!!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 13 2006, 12:37 AM~4608253
> *Pics of cars with black flake!!!!
> *


i want to see that too!!!!!!


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jan 12 2006, 10:40 PM~4607463
> *what color base are you using?
> *


I'm using a black base.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I was going to do black flake over a black base. I post some pictures when I get to it.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

So what flake is the best?


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 14 2006, 05:44 PM~4620121
> *So what flake is the best?
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 15 2006, 09:15 PM~4628155
> *
> *


Try the OSF flake. Thats what I will be using.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Wheres a good place to order the OSF?


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

found 3 companys on ebay.....osf is around 20 shipped for 2 oz. he has all colors in stock but black which he will have wednesday.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

www.innate.com for OSF, great guy to do business with


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Now last question... What size flake looks best?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

coastairbrush.com

they carry pretty much every flake including OSF

also HOK makes black diamond pearl that has a bit of a flake look to it. i think by the end of this or next month it will be sold as fine medium or coarse. bad thing is its about a hundred and forty a quart


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.rothmetalflake.com
or call ab supply TO ORDER FLAKE CALL 510-706-3200 AB SUPPLY freddy or steve

they'll cut you a deal!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

www.coastairbrush.com has the roth flake too now, noticed it last time i went in.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i just ordered 2 2oz. jars of .015 black flake and 1 2oz, jar of .015 black magic shifty flake!!!! from innate.com  they are an old school flake dist.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

What is the shifty flake?


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Okay, I ordered the black flake from Innate.com... 4 oz total.

Thanks for all the help guys... I will post pics when I am done.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

o.k just got my old school flake,the black looks awesome!!!!!! but im not going to mix the black shifty in with the black.......so if any one needs it pm me. it is 2 oz. and every flake is black then changes every color, like a hologram.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

pics!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

mmmmmm black flake......:drools:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

need pics of this black flake sprayed...lookin to top half of my truck also


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I'll post pics when I get my car done... it should be about 2 more weeks. Got the car stripped to metal right now.


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

cool..cool..keep us updated on it bro


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes some metal flake i picked up a lil wile ago, i payed 10 bucks a jar.

never used it ,but what the hell,i'll give it a world.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry for taking so long, but here are some pics of the actual Black flake. I will post more once I get it sprayed onto the car.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Feb 4 2006, 02:51 PM~4775203
> *Sorry for taking so long, but here are some pics of the actual Black flake. I will post more once I get it sprayed onto the car.
> *


Looks cool thanks for the pics.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Feb 4 2006, 01:51 PM~4775203
> *Sorry for taking so long, but here are some pics of the actual Black flake. I will post more once I get it sprayed onto the car.
> *


SPRAY THAT SHIT FOOL, WITH THE QUICKNESS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 4 2006, 09:31 PM~4777884
> *SPRAY THAT SHIT FOOL, WITH THE QUICKNESS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I've been trying to tell myself that same thing the past couple weeks 

Almost ready, but not quite. I'll definitely post pics though.


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

hell yeh id like to see that black flake


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Spray a test panel quick!


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

pics plz


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

yeah hurry...at least a test panel.... :biggrin: 

i just got 3 2oz. jars of it myself last week...but NOT even close to being ready to spray


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Feb 15 2006, 07:07 PM~4855703
> *yeah hurry...at least a test panel.... :biggrin:
> 
> i just got 3 2oz. jars of it myself last week...but NOT even close to being ready to spray
> *


quit slackin :uh:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

anybody have a pic yet?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: teases


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 16 2006, 12:59 AM~4856032
> *quit slackin  :uh:
> *


i can say the same to you fool...quit slackin :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Feb 18 2006, 07:34 PM~4876490
> *i can say the same to you fool...quit slackin :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i probably got 20k more in mine then u, ill pick it up when u catch up :0


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 19 2006, 07:09 AM~4878805
> *i probably got 20k more in mine then u, ill pick it up when u catch up  :0
> *


and how long u been working on it :0 
hasnt even been a year yet on mine fool...and i dont even have a garage to pull it inside to work on it :angry:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Feb 22 2006, 07:20 PM~4904525
> *and how long u been working on it :0
> hasnt even been a year yet on mine fool...and i dont even have a garage to pull it inside to work on it :angry:
> *


this is the second time ive tore it down in 3 years


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

the idea of black flake sounds kool, and looks good in the jar ,but i did not like the way it looked sprayed....could have been the brand ..it was metal flake brand and i was very dissapointed with it...now this worked great for me...HOK smoke flake over black base then Alsa Black Kandy con. mixed in the 1st few coats of clear...


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 24 2006, 12:25 AM~4917006
> *the idea of black flake sounds kool, and looks good in the jar ,but i did not like the way it looked sprayed....could have been the brand ..it was metal flake brand and i was very dissapointed with it...now this worked great for me...HOK smoke flake over black base then Alsa Black Kandy con. mixed in the 1st few coats of clear...
> *



any pics :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Looked for some, nothing really, its kinda one of those things that jus wont come out on a pic, or wont with my bad camera and no picture takin skillz...the true look of paint is soo hard to get across in a pic...


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

still waiting to see some of this flake....get to it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Feb 27 2006, 06:52 AM~4936049
> *still waiting to see some of this flake....get to it
> *


No joke 3 pages and no pics.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

my ls is ready for paint ...as soon as i can get" project redo" rollingi will push it out and i will paint my ls black base/black flake!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 27 2006, 12:05 PM~4937930
> *my ls is ready for paint ...as soon as i can get" project redo"  rollingi will push it out and  i will paint my ls black base/black flake!!!!!
> *


do your thang but do it quickly


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

what about black flake over like a graphite base or a dark charcoal grey base?


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I sprayed a test panel... black flake on black. It turned out shitty though, can't barely see the flake. I was in a hurry though, so I am going to take my time and try it again. If it turns out the same, I am not going to use it on my car. Didn't like how it looked.


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

oh well post pics anyway bro


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

:angry: 
damn..pics already...i got 3 jars of black flake..wanna see how it looks before i do anything!!!!


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

does anybody want to sell just a tad bit of black flake so i can put it on this panel to see what it will look like with the color i might go with?if so give me a pm...i don't need much just a pinch


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 27 2006, 09:15 AM~4715676
> *o.k just got my old school flake,the black looks awesome!!!!!! but im not going to mix the black shifty in with the black.......so if any one needs it pm me. it is 2 oz. and every flake is black then changes every color, like a hologram.
> *


pm sent


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

up


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

anybody get a good test panel sprayed of this or black kandy


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I know it's been awhile, but I put the black flake on my top... It looks great. It looks regular black when you glance at it, but it sparkles when the light hits it. Turned out just how I wanted it. I attached a pic. Keep in mind this is before I have wetsanded the top and put a smooth coat of clear on it. But it gives you an idea.



Sorry for taking so damn long... I am a slacker


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

It is hard to get a good pic, but those were about the best I could get. I will post pics of the entire car when I get it done.


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

yeah its kinda hard to tell how it looks....hurry and get a pic of the whole car in the sun


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, those pics were taken inside a shop, so I haven't even got to see it outside for the full effect. I just have to finish block sanding the outside of the car and shoot some paint on it.

Its almost like you can't see it until the light hits it, then is sparkles black. I like how it turned out.


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

we got straight up black flake...spina's black powder which is a mix ,machine gun gray
what looks best is a matter of opinion..15 thou. is standard and black on black is subtle..Its up to you on size..we sell USA Flake ..I won't go any further but getting a product that is epoxy coated is not a bad idea..Steven

http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hello black flake people.....no one else with test panels or cars?


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

We have jet black flake in 4 different sizes..We also have spinas black powder which is a black mix that uncle bob made up..Our stuff is from the USA..Others products you guys are talking about are from Pakistan......Lay It Low deal 2oz in a 4 oz jar 12.00...prismatics are more


http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

One word



Pics


----------



## sidemotion (Oct 10, 2004)

Any other pics of sprayed black flake?


I have a question as well. Being this is straight black flake, if I was to spray the doors, hood, truck lid, body etc., seperately and use the black flake to do a cover up of the base coat, do you guys think that the flake would be mismatched once the car was put back together?

The only reason I ask is do to the size of the area I can spray in. If I mix all my flake into the intercoat, before I reduce, it stands to reason that the every coat should be consistent, flake wise right? I mean its black, not a bright color, right?.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

I am confronted by the same issue.
I paint cars in pieces all the time and get good matches but I
am carefull to mix everything and spray with the exact same
parameters. I don't trust it to flake though. I'm sure it could be done
but getting the exact same ratios of flake and the exact number of coats
and overlaps, well, I ain't gonna risk it. Seems to easy to mess up to 
me.


----------

